# 3 headed Praying Mantis



## peejrey (Sep 16, 2011)

Look at this son of a gun...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure about the forum's policy on Praying Mantis porn, Peej... [&:]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like they aren't praying for it anymore!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Not sure about the forum's policy on Praying Mantis porn, Peej... [&:]


 
 what it was a political Mantis ??? it would all be good right?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

..you think she will eat both of them?


----------



## nydigger (Sep 17, 2011)

One may get lucky...and get away....this is so wrong and 99% of thought comments would be inappropriate lol


----------



## swizzle (Sep 17, 2011)

Eat them how??? hmmm.....I'll leave that one alone for now!! [][][]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll put a blur box over the biggest portion next time...[]
 It's fun to see the comments people post...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 17, 2011)

Why do I have 1970's elevator music going through my head every time I see that pic?


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Sep 17, 2011)

All three are MANtis!  There's no Womentis, this sucks!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 17, 2011)

> All three are MANtis! There's no Womentis, this sucks!


 I believe the big one is..
 Swiz, I don't know what to tell you, but I hear it too..


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Sep 17, 2011)

I was just kidding, because even the girls are MANtis.  It was a bad attempt at a gay porn joke.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 17, 2011)

These guys probably won't enjoy the situation very much overall, I'd say...


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2011)

I really don't see what the rest of you see here....


----------



## peejrey (Sep 17, 2011)

Exactly Jim, there is the joke...[]
 You see what you want to see..[8|]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 17, 2011)

Elevator music...70's porn music..same thing.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I really don't see what the rest of you see here....


 
 Hey Jim, it's like the beast with two backs. But in this case, the beast with three backs. [][][]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature's Freak Show 50 cents ~ []


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2011)

ITS not nice to mess with mother nature!!Only 70s song I can think of that might fit is "THE BIT@H IS BACK"by Elton John...or "LOVE HURTS" by NAZERETH..[] JAMIE


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Sep 23, 2011)

shouldn't the song be "When a child is born" ...by Johnny Mantis.....
 []
 Groan....sorry!
 earlyglasscollector


----------



## swizzle (Sep 23, 2011)

Porn...The greatest show on birth!!


----------

